# Can I eat that strange box hoomans call " computers"?



## Stinkerbunnies (Jan 14, 2018)

My hooman was posting about my health and safety. I decided to go over to her strange box and try to chew on it. She was not pleased. She said that " It was not safe, and you could get hurt eating it. I walked away to eat her blankets in sadness. But tell me, what wonders does the hoomans box hold? I have logged in and typed, but what else is available? Have you found out the mystery of the computer?


- b ,csdh ( hooman note. Big wig tried to type. I got him to do the B, but then he gave up and just ran typing random things.)


----------



## Out of this world bunnies (May 14, 2018)

i have not found out what hooman box holds whenever hooman is pressing the thingies i am watching her i heard of things called memes (pronounced me-mays) that she look at


----------



## Stinkerbunnies (May 21, 2018)

I have heard of the me-mays as well! I think the hoomans are very strange in their ways.


----------



## lavendertealatte (May 22, 2018)

I like to sit on mommy's box too, cause she is always staring at it! It's got this very bright screen and it's funny feeling and sounds come out of it! I tried to chew on the side too! Mommy always takes it away from me cause I sit on the buttons and then things happen.


----------



## HearseGirl (Jul 20, 2018)

I try to taste the hand held box that hoomans keep with them. Turns out those are not good to eat either. But I try anyway...


----------



## daisyrabbit (Aug 30, 2018)

its free central heating when sat upon!


----------



## lavendertealatte (Aug 31, 2018)

i found out i can jump pretty high! one time i managed to jump out of my x-pen and zoomed past mommy who was sitting on the couch. boy did i give her a fright!


----------



## RabbitO (Aug 31, 2018)

I think the secret camera caught the action.


----------

